# Bing Maps adds 121 terabytes of satellite and aerial imagery



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Microsoft announced today that they've added a whopping 121 terabytes of new satellite and Global Ortho imagery to Bing Maps (and, in turn, the Windows 8 Maps app), adding to an already robust amount of images of the Earth. The new satellite imagery covers 15 million square kilometers of the globe, featuring new data in many places but predominantly South America, Africa, Asia and eastern Europe.


More


----------



## Edgey (Dec 6, 2012)

just looked up my home town, all the street names are wrong lol.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

About time. I have been to places 5 years or more that Bing Maps does not show.

No it's still old. Has my truck in the driveway where I moved from in July 2008 still. And the picture is from 2006 or 2007.

I see from Bing Maps that I have where it has costco and walmart next to each that I started shopping at in2005 or 2006 and it shows walmart just breaking ground.

OK it has both.
See the birds eyes view and it's years older.

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?q=7000+auburn+blvd+citrus+heights+ca+95621&mkt=en&FORM=HDRSC4

Google is about 3 years old. Has be at last place I lived and Kragen still there and Kragen.

Bings "birds eyes view" is 5 or more years old so way behind. Maybe they are going to update that to because so much has changed and so many new places will not show up.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm kind of glad they aren't up to date....I don't feel spied upon....:up: But at least I can find my way home....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well same here but they do spy on all of us.

What FACEBOOK and GOOGLE are Hiding from world





Google is Watching you





Big Brother Google Watching You - RT America 100224





Google and CIA working together to spy on you!! The New World Order is watching you





NSA Whistleblower: Everyone in US under virtual surveillance, all info stored, no matter the post


----------

